# Heating Pad



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 12, 2007)

I just went to Wally World about a week ago and bought a lil ten $ heating pad for my seedlings. It goes off after an hour as a safety precaution so I plugged it into a timer...hour on, hour off. My babies seem to love it...only a week old and on the third set of leaves! I was considering doing this with my bigger ones, see if it speeds up growth in them too.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 12, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I just went to Wally World about a week ago and bought a lil ten $ heating pad for my seedlings. It goes off after an hour as a safety precaution so I plugged it into a timer...hour on, hour off. My babies seem to love it...only a week old and on the third set of leaves! I was considering doing this with my bigger ones, see if it speeds up growth in them too.


 
Quoted from Ed Rosenthal:

_"Root Zone Temperature (RZT) is self-explanatory - it is the temperature in the area of the roots. Marijuana thrives when its roots are kept at room temperature, about 72 degrees. When the air temperature remains at 72 degrees and the root zone is cool, which often happens when containers are placed on a cold floor, the roots do not work as efficiently as they do at a higher temperature.

RZT can also be used as an environmental variable in relationship to air conditions. If the air temperature is too hot, for instance 85 degrees, which is 10-13 degrees above the ideal, and the water temperature is lowered to the low 60's using an aquarium-grade water chiller, the cool water and the warm air seem to cancel each other out. Perhaps there is a heat exchange going on within the plant.

Conversely, cool air temperatures can be ameliorated using warm RZT."_


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 13, 2007)

_"Root Zone Temperature (RZT) is self-explanatory -_ *it is the temperature in the area of the roots. Marijuana thrives when its roots are kept at room temperature, about 72 degrees. When the air temperature remains at 72 degrees and the root zone is cool, which often happens when containers are placed on a cold floor, the roots do not work as efficiently as they do at a higher temperature.*


whoa! stoney either you or  i need to put the :bong1:  down because that will never make sense to me no matter how many times i read it.

LOL :48:


----------



## Brouli (Feb 13, 2007)

hahahahahahah


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> _"Root Zone Temperature (RZT) is self-explanatory -_ *it is the temperature in the area of the roots. Marijuana thrives when its roots are kept at room temperature, about 72 degrees. When the air temperature remains at 72 degrees and the root zone is cool, which often happens when containers are placed on a cold floor, the roots do not work as efficiently as they do at a higher temperature.*
> 
> 
> whoa! stoney either you or i need to put the bong down because that will never make sense to me no matter how many times i read it.


Hey, I didn't write it, but I do understand it. What part don't you understand?


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 13, 2007)

it says mj thrives when the roots are at 72 degrees and the root zone is cool.
and then it says "the roots do not work as efficiently as they do at a higher temp?

i mean i understand it but doesnt it contradict itself?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 13, 2007)

This is one complete statement:

_"Marijuana thrives when its roots are kept at room temperature, about 72 degrees."_


Now, this is another statement: 

_When the air temperature remains at 72 degrees and the root zone is cool, which often happens when containers are placed on a cold floor, the roots do not work as efficiently as they do at a higher temperature._

Notice that it mentions the ROOT TEMP of 72 in the first statement. 

In the second statement, it mentions that the AIR TEMP is 72 but the root temps are cooler than the air as a result of a cold floor.

Now, with this in mind, read the entire quote again. It really does make sense.


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 14, 2007)

yeah i get it.
i grow on a carpet next to a wall vent so what ever temp the air is up by plant level is usually what it is on the floor. 
guess i need to grow in a basement once or twice


----------

